# Mách mẹ cách nhận biết suy dinh dưỡng ở trẻ: nguyên nhân, biểu hiện và cách khắc phục



## Dầu Tràm Con Yêu (10/1/19)

Suy dinh dưỡng là chứng mà không bà mẹ nào mong muốn ở con mình, đối với họ tình yêu thương vô bờ bến, họ không tiếc bất cứ thứ gì đặc biệt trong việc ăn uống. Tuy nhiên không ít bà mẹ băn khoăn liệu con mình có bị suy dinh dưỡng hay không. Hãy cùng Dầu Tràm Con Yêu tìm hiểu cách nhận biết suy dinh dưỡng ở trẻ nhé.





​
*Nguyên nhân gây ra suy dinh dưỡng ở trẻ*
Trẻ sinh non: Trẻ sinh non cơ thể thường yếu, hoạt động của hệ tiêu hóa kém làm cho tỉ lệ trẻ dễ dàng bị suy dinh dưỡng nhiều hơn.

Chế độ dinh dưỡng thiếu hụt: Thiếu chất dinh dưỡng là nguyên nhân chính dẫn đến trẻ bị suy dinh dưỡng. Một phần do các mẹ thiếu hiểu biết cách chăm con như cho bé cai sữa sớm, cho bé ăn không đủ chất sau khi cai sữa. Theo các chuyên gia dinh dưỡng, các bà mẹ đang cho con bú nên cai sữa khi trẻ đã được 18 đến 24 tháng tuổi. Chế độ ăn dặm nghèo nàn, ko có đủ các chất dinh dưỡng cho bé hoạt động cả một ngày.

Trẻ đang mắc một số bệnh nhiễm trùng: Nếu bé nhà bạn thường xuyên mắc các bệnh nhiễm trùng, là do bé bị yếu, hay sử dụng kháng sinh thường xuyên, gây tiêu hóa kém, không hấp thụ được dưỡng chất, làm bé bị suy dinh dưỡng, tình trạng lười ăn càng ngày càng kéo dài sẽ dẫn đến suy dinh dưỡng nặng. Vì thế cần có chế độ chăm sóc đặc biệt dành cho các bé để hạn chế tình trạng thiếu hụt suy dinh dưỡng gây ra.

*Biểu hiện suy dinh dưỡng*
Những biểu hiện bị suy dinh dưỡng các bậc cha mẹ cần chú ý đến qua những yếu tố sau:

Trẻ chậm tăng cân, hoặc đứng cân trong nhiều tháng.
Trẻ không tăng trưởng về chiều cao.
Trẻ thường ốm vặt, ho, hay mắc các bệnh viêm đường hô hấp nhiều lần.
Trẻ chậm ngồi, chậm bò, chậm đi.
Trẻ hay quấy khóc, ngủ không ngon giấc.





​
Xảy ra tình trạng rối loạn tiêu hóa, đi ngoài phân sống thường xuyên và kéo dài.

Da trẻ không hồng hào, xanh xao.

Những biểu hiện trên có thể vẫn chưa thấy rõ được tình trạng của trẻ, nên khi thấy có biểu hiện cần đưa đến các cơ sở y tế để khám và nắm rõ được tình hình thực tế của trẻ, từ đó có cách điều trị thích hợp và hiệu quả.

*Cách khắc phục suy dinh dưỡng*
Đầu tiên từ sau khi trẻ được sinh ra đến 6 tháng tuổi cần cho bú mẹ hoàn toàn. Từ 18-24 tháng tuổi vẫn cần duy trì bú mẹ, nhưng bổ sung thêm các chất dễ hấp thu. Vì sữa mẹ là thức ăn tốt nhất cho trẻ, giúp hệ tiêu hóa của bé phát triển toàn diện nhất sau khi sinh, chống lại một số bệnh nhiễm trùng khác.

Chế độ ăn dặm hợp lý: Không nên cho bé ăn dặm quá sớm, ít nhất từ 4-6 tháng cần cân đối giữa các nhóm thực phẩm chính: tinh bột, chất béo, đạm, vitamin khoáng chất.

Cần lưu ý đặc biệt các bậc cha mẹ cần hạn chế cho bé uống kháng sinh khi chưa có chỉ định của bác sĩ.

Qua những tìm hiểu trên đây có thể thấy bệnh suy dinh dưỡng ở trẻ em là căn bệnh không nguy hiểm trước mắt nhưng về lâu về dài thì sẽ có ảnh hưởng đến cả não bộ, tinh thần và thể chất của trẻ. Vì thế các bậc cha mẹ cần lưu ý tìm hiểu nguyên nhân, biểu hiện, cách khắc phục bệnh suy dinh dưỡng ở trẻ nhỏ để bé có thể phát triển toàn diện.
Để cập nhật thêm những kiến thức bổ ích các mẹ hãy truy cập vào fanpage: Dầu Tràm Con Yêu https://www.facebook.com/DauTramConYeu/
Công ty sản xuất và phân phối – Công ty TNHH XNK Gia Quốc
Số 146 NGUYỄN THÁI BÌNH, P. 12, Q. TÂN BÌNH, thành phố Hồ Chí Minh.
Hotline: 0909 77 83 77 - 0915 51 72 51 - 0903 015 315
fanpage: https://www.facebook.com/DauTramConYeu/
Twitter: https://twitter.com/DauTramConYeu2
Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/dau_tram_con_yeu/


----------

